# Spell checker



## Bill4728 (Mar 9, 2006)

Not that you're competing with Timeshareforums.com but their BBS now has a spellchecker. 

Is there any chance TUG will be getting one soon?


----------



## king1 (Mar 10, 2006)

You can just put "iespell" on your toolbar, and then you'll also have it for other work.


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dun't knead it on TUG, all tuggers no how two spel!


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 2, 2006)

I would lik 2 c  a spill cker on Tug. Even dough I hav an Ispell checker. 
It makes it simpliar when traveling and using a diffffferent computer. C how I spell without it, Theresa is no longer here to help me.  Having it built into the site can not hurt. We have it on timeshareforums. My problem is forgetting to use it before hitting reply.


----------

